# Rolling too much



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Birmingham roller that was given to me for free. The problem is that the previous owner informed me that he flew her once and she rolled tell she hit the floor. I dont mind keeping her caged but I was just wondering if maybe theirs a way that she can learn not to roll so hard. I know you cant break down how to roll to a pigeon. Say I release her with pigeons that dont roll would that change her flight?


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

No she will always be a roll down. Shawn


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe put her in one of thouse hamster wheels? jk jk Just trying to lightin it up.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

nothing much you can do.
it is a genetic fault.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol oh well shes a nice lookin bird.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Perhaps the bird is rolling down because it is going through a moult. Feed her up a little and rest her and try flying her after shes done moulting.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Im not gonna risk her getting injured but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

shawn arnold said:


> No she will always be a roll down. Shawn


I agree. My mentor tells me that he always gives a rolldown a second chance, in case it lost control due to outside circumstance. He says that once a bird has rolled down twice, it comes out of his kitbox.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

There are several reasons a bird rolls down. I did notice that it was the first flight. Outside of actually seeing the RD its kind of hard to say not to fly it again. 
The bird first off needs to learn how to fly vs how to roll. The bird needs a high protein diet as well while it is developing muscle and feather. 
If the bird rolls down again watch how it rolls down. 
Does it tuck up and not even try to pull out? That could be a control issue.
Is it fighting the roll and just doesnt get out of the roll before it hits the ground? That could be parasites,feather, inexperience or lack of the correct feed. Something is affecting the strength of bird. 
I have had birds hit the ground on the first flight before. Most of the time it is a case of inexperience. 
If the bird isnt just slamming into the ground at mach one keep flying it and make sure it is fed properly. Chances are it needs sky time.

g/l


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

If it is a young bird - I would fly it again. 
I just had a young bird roll down and hit my coop. And after a couple of min. it flew back up and has been ok now for over a month flying twice a day. 
But I also had a bird roll down and splat. 
And I have had one roll down hit the ground, got back up and flew again with no problem. The next day she rolled down and splat.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes it is a genetic problem


----------

